# Post your desktops



## MDowdey

im not sure if we have done this before but here goes

press ctrl and print screen and then paste into your favorite picture editing software..save as 800 by 600 and post!!

ill go first!!








go!!!!

matt


----------



## pilgrim

its a picture of some water I took...


----------



## pilgrim

just finished shooting this, and thought I could use a change..






oh,and its the top tube of a mountain bike


----------



## MDowdey

nice work pilgrim!!


md


----------



## Geronimo

Click and it shall grow big or something else snazzy


----------



## mentos_007

here you are mine:


----------



## MDowdey

nice job mento's!!!


md


----------



## photogoddess

Mine


----------



## MDowdey

nice!!!!!!!!!!


md


----------



## photobug




----------



## Darfion

Fancy one Matt?


----------



## Karalee

:lmao: lovely desktop


----------



## carlita

well, mine's not gonna show up as big as y'alls but oh well.  






*sigh*


----------



## Lula

Here's  mine


----------



## Karalee




----------



## MDowdey

i love all of them, but carli, who is that on your desktop? :shock: 



md


----------



## Alison




----------



## mentos_007

I see that most of us has photos here


----------



## MDowdey

alison, you play medal of honor?


md


----------



## Alison

No, that's Tim's game. I used to play Diablo, loved that game! I like gaming but seem to have run out of time for it these days.


----------



## MDowdey

both of those games contributed to me not having a life.


md


----------



## Alison

MDowdey said:
			
		

> both of those games contributed to me not having a life.
> 
> 
> md



Yup, nothing quite like fighting deamons from the greatest depths of hell to pass the time


----------



## Harpper

You guys have some cool desktop pictures. Here's what I stare at...


----------



## Karalee

And alison definately is in the lead for the "Most Desktop Icons" award :LOL:


----------



## mentos_007

hahah exactly! she's made an original frame of them


----------



## MDowdey

md


----------



## Alison

That ought to get Chase in here pretty quick


----------



## MDowdey

AlisonS said:
			
		

> That ought to get Chase in here pretty quick




uh oh. what does he think of dubya?


md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ought to get Chase in here pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh. what does he think of dubya?
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


No idea what he thinks but you know how much he likes political stuff!  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ought to get Chase in here pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh. what does he think of dubya?
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what he thinks but you know how much he likes political stuff!  :roll:
Click to expand...


i have no idea what you are talking about  

md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ought to get Chase in here pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh. what does he think of dubya?
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what he thinks but you know how much he likes political stuff!  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Mmmmmmhmmmmmm!  :twisted:


----------



## Alison

Matt, you can't go and change it now!! Coward!


----------



## Alison

Karalee said:
			
		

> And alison definately is in the lead for the "Most Desktop Icons" award :LOL:



Woohoo! I want to win, I want to win!


----------



## Pyromaniac




----------



## aggiezach

This is my desktop at work and at home...






And here is a link if you want to download it


----------



## pilgrim

really cool zach


----------



## Corry

Ok, this isn't working for me.  You said to hit ctrl and print screen and copy and paste into my editing program...but I hit ctrl, print screen and nothing happens???  Did I miss something?


----------



## pilgrim

all I do is hit print screen, then just paste it into photoshop, not ctrl needed...


----------



## carlita

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i love all of them, but carli, who is that on your desktop? :shock:



she, my good man, is alessandra ambrosio.  brazilian victoria's secret model, among other things.  i want to MARRY HER!! 

you can get that particular picture directly from here OR there are plenty more here.  and there are also several here as well.  :-D  ENJOY!  :-D  :bounce:


----------



## anua

sometimes people tell me im a messy person.....
....and i wonder why is that.......... :shock: 

ha ha


----------



## Luminosity

P.S Carli , alessandra is HAWT ! :shock:


----------



## fadingaway1986

Here's mine...






My lovely kitty (who is in kitty hospital right now)

*Edit* I think I might win the most icon trophy


----------



## santino

anua: Lovely wallpaper, is it your creation?


----------



## santino

my desktop yo  8)


----------



## mentos_007

Anua - your scrren is great! A real messssss


----------



## Scurra

Here's my mac os rip off for windows....


----------



## Corry

I still can't figure it out.


----------



## santino

Scurra said:
			
		

> Here's my mac os rip off for windows....



almost looks like my real Mac Os X


----------



## Karalee

just hit print screen, and then when you open up your software editing suite (you could even use paint) right click and hit paste corry, and whatever is on your screen at the time will show up.


----------



## Corry

Ok, maybe I'm an idiot....but I hit print screen when I'm on my desktop...I open up Photoshop...where in photoshop do I paste?


----------



## photogoddess

open up new project, then paste. Should show up then


----------



## Corry

Tried that...then I just tried it again.  I give up.  I'll just see if my boyfriend knows when he comes over tonight, I guess.  I'd really like to understand this stuff better and NOT have to ask him about every little thing!!!!


----------



## pilgrim

changed it again 
just shot this, its food coloring in water..


----------



## Corry

Ok...finally figured it out.  The boyfriend came over.  

Here's the desktop he changed it to when he got here (again)....




and here's the one I changed it back to after he left (again)...


----------



## Corry

Why did those come out so small???  I even changed it to a bigger size than 800x600 and it's still really little.  I don't get it.


----------



## photogoddess

Corry... Grand National????


----------



## Corry

Yeah...it's Erik's dream car.  That and a ...(can't believe I'm admitting this...) a '68 Mustang! I love the Grand National, myself.


----------



## trm

looks like there is another blackbox user here. aggiezach?


----------



## anua

ha ha, after i saw your desktops ive decided to clean up mine :shock:


----------



## ormia




----------



## enlightenment

trm said:
			
		

> looks like there is another blackbox user here. aggiezach?



it's good to see *box users.  I use fluxbox on my home computers.  I'll post a screenshot when i get home.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Currently its this






If not this then usually its Angelina Jolie


----------



## graigdavis

My new Down Hill bike.






Heres just the pic


----------



## hobbes28

Better late than never.






GO HAWGS!!!


----------



## ferny

I tend to use photos I've taken to. But that's our right though, isn't it? :mrgreen:

This is the current one. I was sitting in the chair when I saw our two dogs were reflected on the screen of the tv. So I snapped one off. They're better than Ant and Dec at least. :mrgreen: 
Click the image for a bigger one.


----------



## Corry

Your desktop is a picture of you computer!  That's great!


----------



## Lula

*ferny*
Your desktop is damn Cool!!! hehehe


----------



## Lula

I was bored with my wallpaper.......so i changed


----------



## ferny

Lula said:
			
		

> *ferny*
> Your desktop is damn Cool!!! hehehe


Thanks. 

Yours is great to. How did you do the tape? :shock:


----------



## Lula

Thanxx ferny   

I used PSP 8 to do that!


----------



## ferny

Really? I've been using photo forums for a few months now and you're probably only the fourth person I've seen who uses PSP. Including me of course.


----------



## errant_star

'Chained Angel' by Luis Royo


----------



## Lula

ferny said:
			
		

> Really? I've been using photo forums for a few months now and you're probably only the fourth person I've seen who uses PSP. Including me of course.



Hehehe
I use PSP time to time....but I am more Photoshop person though, PSP is very handy cause's is more simple to use.


----------



## Lula

*ferny*
I guess u use win xp, if so, u could make your desktop look even better since u have a pretty damn cool wallpaper! i'm talkin about the text of the icons, it look better if they were transparent 8) 

here's a hint:
Transparent makes the text backgrounds of the icons on your Windows desktop transparent, allowing your wallpaper to show through
On Windows XP go to Control 
Panel -> System -> Advanced -> Performance settings and enable
 'Use drop shadows for icon labels on the desktop'.


----------



## pilgrim

hey graig, is that your bike? I havn't seen too many of those around...


----------



## molested_cow

Here's mine:


----------



## ferny

Thanks Lula, but I use win2k sp4. 

Photobucket seems to be down right now, molested_cow. I just tried uploading to my account and nothing is working.


----------



## molested_cow

I guess it's not, cus my pic isn't showing either.


----------



## ferny

It's awake now. Cool photo Cow. How did you get that picture without getting your lens dirty?


----------



## captain-spanky

only 4 people on a mac?!?!?!?!
boooo


----------



## K8

I change mine every 1 to 2 days, usually always with my own pix......


----------



## blacktypes

i change often, but here's the one from this week




my daughter and girlfriend


----------



## Lula

Changed it again!   8)


----------



## Corry

Heh heh...Lula, I like how you aligned the folers along his neck!


----------



## Lula

Thanxx 8) 

Btw it was me who took this pic! The Zebra looks a bit sad though


----------



## molested_cow

ferny said:
			
		

> It's awake now. Cool photo Cow. How did you get that picture without getting your lens dirty?



Well, she's used to it.....


----------



## mentos_007

here's mine again, I changed it. My dad loves this shot - I don't, but... I won't argue with him


----------



## K8

My Angel..............


----------



## K8

That shot just doesn't do him justice, here's another..........


----------



## mentos_007

wow k8 who's that?!


----------



## MDowdey

well i dont know about yall...but when i think of heaven thats what i picture the angels looking like... uke-rig: 




md


----------



## Corry

Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something



Mmmmmmmmmm - half naked man with a tool belt. 

:LOL:


----------



## gecko

yeah but can he cook


----------



## MDowdey

photogoddess said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm - half naked man with a tool belt.
> 
> :LOL:
Click to expand...


you should see my toolbelt....  


md


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm - half naked man with a tool belt.
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should see my toolbelt....
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


I'd like to see the tools...


----------



## molested_cow

gecko said:
			
		

> yeah but can he cook



I can! I can!!!


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm - half naked man with a tool belt.
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should see my toolbelt....
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the tools...
Click to expand...



haha..that can be arranged..i just need to get some battaries for it.  

jk...its powered by man energy!
 
md


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm - half naked man with a tool belt.
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should see my toolbelt....
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the tools...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha..that can be arranged..i just need to get some battaries for it.
> 
> jk...its powered by man energy!
> 
> md
Click to expand...


:lmao:  :LOL:


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm - half naked man with a tool belt.
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should see my toolbelt....
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the tools...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha..that can be arranged..i just need to get some battaries for it.
> 
> jk...its powered by man energy!
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :lmao:  :LOL:
Click to expand...


Sounds like a half naked Matt in a tool belt. :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey

once again...for a nominal donation to a charity of your choice..this can be arranged!   




md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> once again...for a nominal donation to a charity of your choice..this can be arranged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md



Damn! Where do we sign up?


----------



## MDowdey

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again...for a nominal donation to a charity of your choice..this can be arranged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! Where do we sign up?
Click to expand...



I NEED A PEN!!! SOMEONE GET A PEN!

MD


----------



## ferny

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, personally he's too pretty boy for me.  I'd prefer to half naked man with a tool belt or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm - half naked man with a tool belt.
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should see my toolbelt....
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the tools...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha..that can be arranged..i just need to get some battaries for it.
> 
> jk...its powered by man energy!
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Ahh, I get you.


----------



## Corry

What IS that????


----------



## molested_cow

That's before power drill was invented.


----------



## ferny

Yup, it's a hand operated drill. I have one to. But it's never been used and if I remember (I've had it since I was a kid) correctly, it's still shiny and new. I can take a picture of it tomorrow to prove it.


Just try and find the innuendos in that!


----------



## Corry

ferny said:
			
		

> Yup, it's a hand operated drill. I have one to. But it's never been used and if I remember (I've had it since I was a kid) correctly, it's still shiny and new. I can take a picture of it tomorrow to prove it.
> 
> 
> Just try and find the innuendos in that!



Innuendos?  What innuendos??  I don't see any innuendos!   :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey

mine is still shiny and new too....   :twisted: 





md


----------



## Corry

I'm sure it's quite shiny...


----------



## molested_cow

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's quite shiny...



Because it never got used....


----------



## Corry

molested_cow said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's quite shiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it never got used....
Click to expand...


I just figured it's cuz he keeps it polished.


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's quite shiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it never got used....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just figured it's cuz he keeps it polished.
Click to expand...


ill opt for corry's explanation...
 :twisted: 


md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's quite shiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it never got used....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just figured it's cuz he keeps it polished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ill opt for corry's explanation...
> :twisted:
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Would that be a machine polish or a hand polish?  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's quite shiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it never got used....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just figured it's cuz he keeps it polished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ill opt for corry's explanation...
> :twisted:
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would that be a machine polish or a hand polish?  :roll:
Click to expand...


spit shine..


md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's quite shiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it never got used....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just figured it's cuz he keeps it polished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ill opt for corry's explanation...
> :twisted:
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would that be a machine polish or a hand polish?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spit shine..
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


:lmao:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## Lula

Here's mine not so sexy as yours Scott!!
hehehehe   






This is the result of been bored ... i start to take pics and ended up with dif and strange angles....


----------



## Jovian

Alright, I'm gonna go with scotts, no more thinking of Matt naked in a tool belt *shudders*


----------



## Corry

Jovian said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm gonna go with scotts, no more thinking of Matt naked in a tool belt *shudders*



Why not????  :twisted: 
















 :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

>




soctt...where are that poor girls nipples?



md


----------



## carlita

here's my fall/halloweenish one i made.  






looks much clearer in its full version.  :-?


----------



## explody pup

Omega Nebula


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soctt...where are that poor girls nipples?
> 
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


I'm preparing to mount a search expedition soon  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey

hahha...you said mount....hahaha




md


----------



## aggiezach

:LOL: Can I join!


----------



## photogoddess

A beautiful shot a friend took.


----------



## Niki

My theme at the moment:


----------



## Lula

Hehehe!


----------



## MDowdey

photogoddess said:
			
		

> A beautiful shot a friend took.


thats a great shot!!! who took that one???  


md


----------



## Nytmair

_click picture for full size link if you care enough..._


----------



## anua

ive got nice 'desktop gift' -) few weeks ago, so i decided to clean it up finally!

here it is....








thanks, mister young mark! you knew i would loove this one! -))))


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful shot a friend took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great shot!!! who took that one???
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Do you really want me to tell?


----------



## Scurra

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soctt...where are that poor girls nipples?
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm preparing to mount a search expedition soon  :twisted:
Click to expand...


Haha not only is she missing nipples, thats quite blatantly a fake. you can see photoshop smudge around her neck and hair


----------



## ferny

I've posted this before in the photo showing forum (why can't I remember its name?). Right now, my desktop is a big version of this.


----------



## Niki

I change my theme often, still have old icons from the red theme left here.


----------



## Canon Fan

Just changed mine again this morning and realized that I never did post one here! Oh well, my current . . .


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Aiieeee!!! You all use PC's. Are there no Mac users here? I think I'll get my coat......

Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:



i cant confirm it, but thats what i heard....maybe we should seek proof...



md


----------



## triggerhappy

This is mine (sky levelled on the desktop version)






Also used:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Not photographic proof I trust. If Corry Lyn's booby-flash is anything to go by then they look like door bells and I don't think I could cope


----------



## Nytmair

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant confirm it, but thats what i heard....maybe we should seek proof...
> 
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


if your party will need a 3rd person, just remember i'll be willing to put my life on the line for this quest.


----------



## MDowdey

Nytmair said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant confirm it, but thats what i heard....maybe we should seek proof...
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your party will need a 3rd person, just remember i'll be willing to put my life on the line for this quest.
Click to expand...



alright dan, your in. may god help us all in our quest to find the truth. its going to be a long, hard road...


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Nytmair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant confirm it, but thats what i heard....maybe we should seek proof...
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your party will need a 3rd person, just remember i'll be willing to put my life on the line for this quest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> alright dan, your in. may god help us all in our quest to find the truth. its going to be a long, hard road...
Click to expand...


You guys just like making me think dirty thoughts with your subtle wording, don't you?


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Nytmair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant confirm it, but thats what i heard....maybe we should seek proof...
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your party will need a 3rd person, just remember i'll be willing to put my life on the line for this quest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> alright dan, your in. may god help us all in our quest to find the truth. its going to be a long, hard road...
Click to expand...


For the record - yes, girls have them too! I just checked myself. I'd show ya but then I'd have to kill ya. :twisted:

And quit tormenting poor Corry!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think that might just be worth dying for.... ;-)


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nytmair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant confirm it, but thats what i heard....maybe we should seek proof...
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your party will need a 3rd person, just remember i'll be willing to put my life on the line for this quest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> alright dan, your in. may god help us all in our quest to find the truth. its going to be a long, hard road...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys just like making me think dirty thoughts with your subtle wording, don't you?
Click to expand...


:shock: someone has a dirty mind!!!! i didn't think of that until you mentioned it :LOL:


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think that might just be worth dying for.... ;-)



 Ready??? 

:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

A girl with a big weapon!!! It must be my birthday


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> A girl with a big weapon!!! It must be my birthday



:lmao: I'm really starting to like you more and more! 

 Do you feel lucky - PUNK?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Oh God! Please tell me THOSE aren't your nipples.  :shock:


----------



## santino

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Aiieeee!!! You all use PC's. Are there no Mac users here? I think I'll get my coat......
> 
> Q2MD: Girls have nipples too???  :shock:



I'ma mac-head  :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh God! Please tell me THOSE aren't your nipples.  :shock:



:lmao:


----------



## Nytmair

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh God! Please tell me THOSE aren't your nipples.  :shock:



maybe she's a fembot?  :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll try anything once. Oh well, here goes ...  :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Ahh thats better. Had a splash of coke on my screen and my son said licking it off was the best way to deal with it.
Now, where were we?
Oh yes

FEMBOT!?!?!?!?!  :shock:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Aiieeee!!! You all use PC's. Are there no Mac users here? I think I'll get my coat......



Heh, thats cuz most of us know how computers work. Macs are the Playstations (though ironically with few games) of the computer world.

_Retreats to a bunker to avoid the fall out_


----------



## ferny

What's wrong with Playstation's?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiieeee!!! You all use PC's. Are there no Mac users here? I think I'll get my coat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, thats cuz most of us know how computers work. Macs are the Playstations (though ironically with few games) of the computer world.
> 
> _Retreats to a bunker to avoid the fall out_
Click to expand...


So tell me - if you know how computers work what are you doing with a PC? Oh that's right. You need to know how they work because you're having to fix them every five minutes.
If Mac=Playstation then PC=FIAT

Come on Santino, we got him on the run  :twisted:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiieeee!!! You all use PC's. Are there no Mac users here? I think I'll get my coat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, thats cuz most of us know how computers work. Macs are the Playstations (though ironically with few games) of the computer world.
> 
> _Retreats to a bunker to avoid the fall out_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me - if you know how computers work what are you doing with a PC? Oh that's right. You need to know how they work because you're having to fix them every five minutes.
> If Mac=Playstation then PC=FIAT
> 
> Come on Santino, we got him on the run  :twisted:
Click to expand...


Heh, If all I wanted to do is check e-mail and do photoshop then I would have a mac but since I like to do more than that I choose PC 

As for playstation, no offense, I have one, you plug it in and it works, but you can only do what somebody else tells you to (ie buy static software).

Disclaimer: I'm only kidding, I like to poke mac users, they are so militantly mac. If I had the cash I'd have a G5 next to my P4.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

How can you bad-mouth the company that has given you the i-Pod?
I got five Macs   :sillysmi:  an' I lurv my Powerbook. Have also got two game cubes, a PS2 and two X-boxes. Oh, and a Tungsten with sat nav. Have been thinking about getting a PC because there are advantages but Windows is pants. Panther is just streets beyond - but don't feel envious. I'm sure Bill Gates will get Windows to look like it in a year or two    


Ps: am not a tech head. I have two teenage sons who are on-line gaming as I speak  :roll:


----------



## Artemis

carlita said:
			
		

> well, mine's not gonna show up as big as y'alls but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*



Who is that girl in your desktop...


----------



## Aoide

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Aiieeee!!! You all use PC's. Are there no Mac users here? I think I'll get my coat......



Me! Me!  I'm new here but proudly proclaim Mac.  I'm just not very good at debate Hertz so when I am confronted with obvious Mac bigotry (ahem.... Scott )  all I can do is stare in fascination at the ignorance.  :shock:


----------



## PreludeX

I use both pc and mac, i have a nice powermac g5 and a dinky hp pavilion  soon to have a powerbook g4


----------



## Hertz van Rental

PreludeX said:
			
		

> I use both pc and mac, i have a nice powermac g5 and a dinky hp pavilion  soon to have a powerbook g4



Mmmmm - G4 Powerbook. I love mine (she's called Beryl)  :sillysmi:


----------



## PreludeX

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> PreludeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use both pc and mac, i have a nice powermac g5 and a dinky hp pavilion  soon to have a powerbook g4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm - G4 Powerbook. I love mine (she's called Beryl)  :sillysmi:
Click to expand...

lol, i have yet to get mine, ill prolly call it lappy , but i love my g5.. hmm.. video and photo editing.. to bad i didnt bring it up with me to college  i miss 2 gb ram


----------



## Xmetal

One for the Anime fans.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Man. You got more icons than I take photos.


----------



## magali

here is mine :


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

One for MD.....


----------



## Big Mike

Here is mine


----------



## MDowdey

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> One for MD.....





is it wierd that we have the same exact wallpaper???? :shock: 


md


----------



## Reeses2150

The background by Siekfried.
Awesome digital artist.

The Windows Media Player Skin is Tokyo_Matrix_2.  I was a Windows Media Player Skinner before I became a photographer.  A link to my Windows Media Player Gallery.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Just updated my desktop with the second picture that digitalmatt posted yesterday , and it looks darn good I might add.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

How do you lot do this? I can't find an envelope big enough.


----------



## Peldor

Kinda messy right now... but here goes


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for MD.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it wierd that we have the same exact wallpaper???? :shock:
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Dirty minds think alike I guess.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Peldor said:
			
		

> Kinda messy right now... but here goes



Very neat... it helps that my favorite color is blue but I really like it


----------



## ferny

I just updated mine with a bigger version of this.


----------



## LittleMan

Here is mine.....
I keep all the icons hidden.... I'm a perfectionist... so anything buggs me....


----------



## ferny

I just cleaned my desktop. :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess

I have a new one.


----------



## MDowdey

damn PG, who did that picture?


md


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Minimalist rules! ;-)


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> damn PG, who did that picture?
> 
> 
> md



Gee... I dunno. Talented guy though.


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## hobbes28

What the hey, right.  Here's my new one.


----------



## Alison

Love that shade of blue, Hobbes :thumbsup:

Here's mine.....


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> What the hey, right.  Here's my new one.



Good one Hobbes, love the color, almost the same shade as my Focus.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Hmm, just decided to change mine...


----------



## JonMikal

beautiful photogoddess and hobbes, love the blue!


----------



## Lula

This one is my desktop at work!!     








[/img]


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## AIRIC

Hey Scott, Is that the beast Crazy Mainer and I squeezed into the trunk in at Geneseo? Bumpy ride over the cornfield from what I remember  :shock: It was dark and to much beer.

Eric


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Hey Scott, Is that the beast Crazy Mainer and I squeezed into the trunk in at Geneseo? Bumpy ride over the cornfield from what I remember  :shock: It was dark and to much beer.
> 
> Eric




Heh, my focus is off-road ready! Of course I was picking corn stalks outta my suspension for weeks


----------



## jadin

I didn't read all 13 pages so pardon me if any of this has been covered.

First off my desktop is completely void of pictures. That takes up ram! And as a gamer you need all the ram you can get. 

Second, if I was to have something on my desktop it would absolutely positively be drempels!

http://www.geisswerks.com/drempels/

You've gotta try it. It's just too cool.


----------



## Lula

My favourite painting of all time!


----------



## Darfion

Strange request


----------



## myopia

Darfion said:
			
		

> Strange request


 
i love it


----------



## thebeginning

boring, i know.


----------



## Xmetal

One for Scott WRG...






"Holy Flying Focus Batman!"


----------



## clarinetJWD

My Winsows is skinned with the Ascension skin by PixelPirate for WindowBlinds, and my current wallpaper is the default background for Windows Vista (I'm trsting it out as a secondary OS, looks great, btw)





Oh yeah, and I've gotten to the point where 1 monitor just won't do anymore...


----------



## thebeginning

i'm thinking about upgrading graphics cards and using dual monitors.  how do you like it, like the setup and all?


----------



## clarinetJWD

The setup is awesome, got all of my Icons in a toolbar on the right, really easy to set up in XP, and it just gives you so much room.  the only drawback is that the second monitor must be disabled manually when playing games...  Seriously, when I go home, and use my parents computer, I'm so lost without my second monitor   Oh, and if you do it, go with LCD displays, or you won't have a desk anymore...


----------



## JonK

Someone wanted a mac screenshot...here ya go

Made for me by a very good friend with some of my images.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Xmetal said:
			
		

> One for Scott WRG..
> 
> "Holy Flying Focus Batman!"



That one rocks! I knew my focus was flight capable! Now if I can just find the launch button....

Thanks :lmao:

And inspired by that I found this for my new desktop...


----------



## zombiekilla

Im bringing this back from the dead!!!!


----------



## morydd

Monitor 1:




Monitor 2:




Monitor 3:




Windows Machine:


----------



## LittleMan

This is mine...
I don't change it much anymore, I like this one.


----------



## skyonfire

Here's mine...


----------



## Claff

From last week's activity at Lime Rock Park


----------



## thebeginning

here's mine...I didnt take this (although i usually use my own pics), i just edited it


----------



## bantor

mine is a testimate to my eclectic and wild lifestyle.


----------



## dirtnapper

Here are a couple of use:


----------



## boris152

Took the picture in the back yard, and put it through the watercolor in elements. Makes a nice background. 

I put it on my sister's computer too. She didn't like it.


----------



## panzershreck

i've got a bunch of desktop images like this (rotating every 30 seconds)


----------



## Alex_B

bantor said:
			
		

> mine is a testimate to my eclectic and wild lifestyle.



Actually yours is one of my favourites among those posted here... ideal to work on images as it does not distract.

For me a desktop is to work on, not for showing off


----------



## W.Smith

"*Post your desktops*"?

Which one?
I got 355 (now) rolling around at random, one every minute.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Very simple, but my own photograph, so I like it.


----------



## EBphotography

I like that one a lot, Sara!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

thanks!


----------



## lostprophet

this is ours at work

in it there is Hoppy, The Real Slim Aidy and myself


----------



## me inside

This is Picture of the day by nasa.


----------



## Tiberius

I couldn't bear Windows any longer and installed Ubuntu.  Within a week I already love it more than I loved Gentoo - while I occasionally miss the absolute control I had in Gentoo, Ubuntu auto-detected and auto-configured more stuff on my laptop than Windows (power management, the IBM custom keys, an on-screen display of the volume buttons (!), everything.  And if I had any other wireless card it would've autodetected it too (The WG511 v2 Made in China version has major issues across the board).  Plus everything's just so beautiful and easy to work with.  I need to stop gaming so I can make my desktop Linux-only too.

Clean
Busy


----------



## doenoe

got this one now:


----------



## W.Smith

OK, you twisted my arm. Here's one of the white cliffs of Dover:


----------



## jeeper

Obviously I didn't take this one.  Taken during the landing at Normandy.


----------



## bace




----------



## BoblyBill




----------



## EBphotography

Bace.


----------



## bace

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Bace.


 
*tips hat*


----------



## brighteyesphotos

this picture is currently my desktop.






I am debating on switching to this:





and will switch over to a new picture of downtown when the festival of lights start up here (right after thanksgiving). I switch to a new one at the start of each month or close to it. And I never use the ones that came with the computer. I use my own only.

I want to redo this one and others like it:


----------



## hobbes28

It's been a while since I've posted mine so here it is.


----------



## Alison

^^ Mine looks just like his, but with a lot more icons


----------



## Corry

Daan, that one is STUNNING!!!!


----------



## GoM




----------

